# Help Hiram Farm get a grant from the Pepsi Refresh Project!



## nastypass (Jun 6, 2010)

I figured I should post this here since I don't have a facebook to post it on like everyone else in the family.  :V  If this should go on a different board go ahead and move it.

My dad works at a place called Hiram Farm.  It's a nonprofit organization that basically give adults with autism something constructive to do.  He also works at Whitehaven, which is basically an apartment for mentally handicapped people in general, and is run by the same people, but that's another story.  The farm is just getting started up, and everything is still being built, but there are already 13 people participating, with probably more on the way.  Right now, there's...  really not much built, mostly due to funding issues.

That's where you guys can come in.

The farm recently applied for a grant from the Pepsi Refresh Project.  Each month, Pepsi gives out grants to various local projects.  After about a month of voting, the top 10 each get a grant of $5,000, $25,000, $50,000, or $250,000, depending on what category they entered (the Farm's in the $50k group).  The money, if the Farm win any, is going to be used to get an actual _building_ so that they don't have to set up tents or go to the (rented) office half a mile down the road every time the weather decides to be a dick.

After everyone in the family plastered the link around Facebook (aside from me, because I don't have one  :P), Hiram Farm went from around sixty-something-th place to 41st.  I, feeling a bit guilty over not having advertised this, am putting the link over here.

clicky


----------



## Saith (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, that looks cool.

I'll Facebook it now, kay?

Or not... Apparantly only Americans can~


----------



## Barubu (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have a Facebook either, but I'll tell two of my friends about it. Then, they'll tell two friends, and then we can start a montage!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 6, 2010)

Voted. Hope you guys get it.


----------



## Green (Jun 6, 2010)

awesome. if i hadn't been grounded from fb i would post this.

good luck. tell your dad he's a good man for doing this.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 7, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 7, 2010)

Just a reminder:  you guys can vote for this every day.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 7, 2010)

Voted again.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, voted again.  But it's odd than you can vote more than once.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 8, 2010)

Ruby said:


> Well, voted again.  But it's odd than you can vote more than once.


Yeah, I don't get it either, but hey!  A vote is a vote.

Also, thank you all so much for voting.  You don't know how much this means to the participants.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 13, 2010)

Eh, what the hell, I'll vote.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 14, 2010)

So we're in 31st now!  We were in 29th for a while there, but we fell a bit.  Right now we need all the votes we can get, so keep 'em coming!  If you can spread the word about this in any way you can it'd be a huge help.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 14, 2010)

I am trying to start my montage and it's coming along nicely. Montage a go-go!


----------



## Barubu (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey! We're back at 30th!


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 14, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 20, 2010)

Might as well bump this thread if it helps get a few more votes.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 20, 2010)

It's 22nd now! Also, I voted and posted about it.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jun 25, 2010)

Voted, will facebook it too. :3


----------



## departuresong (Jun 26, 2010)

Voted and such.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 28, 2010)

We're in 21st!  That's good and all, but we need to get in the top ten to win, people!  I had intended to post pictures of the tiny little greenhouse where everyone was crammed into during the winter when there was snow up to their waist half the time, but I can't seem to find the camera right now.  I'll try to find it again tomorrow.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 30, 2010)

It's the last day!


----------



## nastypass (Jul 1, 2010)

So.  We didn't make the top ten last time.  All is...

_not lost!_

Yes people, we're going again, and we're starting exactly where we left off!  You too can experience the excitement of seeing such a good cause climb up the ranks _right from the start!_  The setup is exactly the same as last time; you can still vote once a day all month, top ten get funding, etc.  So get voting!

refresheverything.com/hiramfarm


----------



## departuresong (Jul 1, 2010)

Voted again. This project still has my support.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 2, 2010)

Me too.  But you had better enlist some other people.  The project has already fallen to 17th.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't use any of those silly social networking things, but I'd be happy to mention it on my website, for whatever that's worth. I'll go make the update as soon as I get back from obligatory family stuff.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 3, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 9, 2010)

This is not going well.


----------



## departuresong (Jul 9, 2010)

Kratos Aurion said:


> I don't use any of those silly social networking things, but I'd be happy to mention it on my website, for whatever that's worth. I'll go make the update as soon as I get back from obligatory family stuff.


After reading the update on your site, there's one thing I'd like to point out: you don't _need_ to sign up to vote. You can vote with a Facebook account if you have one.


----------



## Clover (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been voting every day since the first (walker says the reason we lost in june was cause I didn't sign up, woe~), and I got both my parents voting, and my mom put it on her facebook, and my dad passed it around the office...

And now we've dropped to twentieth.

I know they're all good causes and all, but I wish we could anti-vote. :( Or at least spend all our ten votes on the same thing.


----------



## nastypass (Jul 10, 2010)

MidnightSaboteur said:


> I know they're all good causes and all, but I wish we could anti-vote. :( Or at least spend all our ten votes on the same thing.


You can go ahead and vote for whatever, just don't vote for stuff in the 50k group.  The other groups don't affect how we do at all, and if you voted for one of the 250k groups, then made a comment to the effect of "here's a vote from hiram farm,"  some of their voters might see it, and come over and vote for us as well.


----------



## departuresong (Jul 11, 2010)

Still voting daily. I hope you guys make it!


----------



## Ruby (Jul 25, 2010)

Sadly it looks as if you won't get into the top ten this time either...


----------

